# Apple TV



## Antonioooh (5 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,
Je viens de m'acheter une tv lcd et j'aimerais pouvoir regarder des vidéos sur ma téloche...

Mais j'ai cru comprendre que l'apple tv ne peut marcher avec le format avi, et j'aimerai savoir si une solution existe...???  

Autre question, la vidéo marche-t-elle avec le wifi dit "g" sachant que Apple conseil le "n" nouvelle norme réseau incompatible avec mon macbookpro Cor Duo (et non core 2 duo compatible "n")...???  

Merci à tous pour vos prochaines réponses...


----------



## fpoil (6 Février 2007)

en wifi n, c'est impossible de te r&#233;pondre tellement le wifi est d&#233;pendant de ta configuration : distance, pr&#233;sence de mur, de m&#233;tal, autres r&#233;seaux wifi dans ton entourage

une chose estquasi  s&#251;r : la HD c'est non en wifi g

quand &#224; ce que faire un apple tv, personne ne sait vraiment parce que personne n'en a tester un sinon que en natif, c'est s&#251;r l'apple tv ne lit pas l'avi parce que l'apple tv ne lit que ce que itunes lit apr&#232;s il faudra voir comment on acc&#232;de &#224; l'apple tv, peut on y ajouter des choses comme perian, etc...?

la solution de r&#233;change : 1 cable dvi hdmi ou plus cher un mac mini : g4 d'occasion ou intel


----------



## Antonioooh (6 Février 2007)

Le cable DVI/Hdmi j'y ai deja pensé mais le cable ne transfert pas le son....???
Enfin je croi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Antonioooh a dit:


> Le cable DVI/Hdmi j'y ai deja pensé mais le cable ne transfert pas le son....???
> Enfin je croi...



Il transfère le son sans problème, c'est sur des appareils anciens qu'il ne transfère pas le son 5.1 (DD, DTS).


----------



## fpoil (6 Février 2007)

non c'est hdmi vers hdmi qui transporte le son, pas le dvi vers hdmi

en effet le gros avantage du hdmi c'est que c'est une esp&#232;ce de p&#233;ritel num&#233;rique alrs que le dvi reste une prise vid&#233;o uniquement

donc c'est sur si tu n'as pas d'entr&#233;e son sur ta t&#233;l&#233; (tu n'aurais m&#234;me pas une entr&#233;e son analogique genre double cinch rouge et blanc ?) et pas d'ampli audio , tu oublies le cable


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> non c'est hdmi vers hdmi qui transporte le son, pas le dvi vers hdmi



Rhââââ, ça m'apprendra à lire en diagonale... :rose:


----------



## Trudo (9 Février 2007)

Pour passer le son en numérique tu peux utliser un câble Toslink que tu branche avec un adapotateur dans la sortie son du Mac. La vidéo passe par un câble DVI.


----------



## Cricri (14 Février 2007)

la solution c'est pas Freebox v5 + Apple TV?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> la solution c'est pas Freebox v5 + Apple TV?



M&#234;me les Freebox 3 et 4 font &#231;a, mais pour &#231;a, et pas besoin d'Apple TV, mais faut &#234;tre chez Free, et en zone d&#233;group&#233;e. Mais il est vrai qu'y &#233;tant (avec une Freebox 4, et en zone d&#233;group&#233;e), j'ai toute la TNT gratuite, plus plein d'autres chaines, sur mon Mac *et* ma t&#233;l&#233;, sans aucun &#233;quipement suppl&#233;mentaire.


----------

